# Angeln in Ägypten



## aesche100 (13. März 2008)

Hallo!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Angeln in Ägypten?
Braucht man im Meer eine Lizenz?#c
Bin in Sharm el Sheik.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Ägypten - Europa??? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## goldi1 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Hallo aesche 100!
War letzten Monat in Ägyten (Marsa Alam) also eine Lizenz braucht man nicht.
Aber schau mal hier im Anglerboard unter Angeln weltweit oder Suchmaschine Angeln in Ägypten. Gibt schon mehrere Treats und die meisten Boardies haben schon mitlerweile keinen Bock mehr zu antworten. Ich selber habe auf meine Anfrage auch kein Feedback bekommen. 

In diesem Sinne Gruß aus Köln. 
Goldi1 (Über den der Fisch lacht)|bla:


----------



## Dorschrobby (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

War schon in Hurgada, und habe dort keine Lizens benötigt.
War ein Wochentripp auf einem Boot, erhoffe dir nur nicht zuviel. Hatten ein paar schöne Fische, aber die Stückzahl war nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

bin  grad erst zurück.
also von der menge der gefangenen fische war es shon echt wenig, aber die flossenträger die wir gefangen haben waren schon recht gut.
--> erster GT = knapp 25kg


----------



## dxxxngxln (16. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Hallo,

ein Anbieter findest du auf die Seiten vom Fachversand Stollenwerk.



Dietmar


----------

